# Bessere Pervormance?hm.....



## Tankrusher (12. Dezember 2008)

Hi Leute!

Also als ich heute nach dem Patch ins Szenario gegangen bin, dachte ich hallo was nu los.
Es Ruckelte wieder wie damals ohne das Addon BuffThrottle, was ich nicht mehr an hatte weil es ging ja ohne.
Man sieht es genau wenn die Lebensanzeigen sich verändern, in dem Moment Ruckelt es.
Hm dacht ich mir machst es mal wieder rauf aber keine verbeserung.
Es ist bei mir momentan wieder unspielbar geworden, das kanns doch nicht sein?
Ich dachte gelesen zu haben das sie das mit dem Patch verbessert haben sollen, aber bei mir isses eher das gegenteil.
Geht es nur mir so oder haben es auch andere Spieler wieder?

Ich hoffe da gibet bald ne Lösung zu, weil ich möchte nicht wissen wie es jetzt dann im Open Rvr ist.


----------



## Kiyon (12. Dezember 2008)

versuch mal den cache ordner zu leeren


----------



## Tankrusher (12. Dezember 2008)

Kiyon schrieb:


> versuch mal den cache ordner zu leeren




Hab ich alles schon gemacht keine Besserung.
Ist echt zum Heulen wieder. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niburu (12. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab heut alle meine Addons deinstalliert (Squared etc.) und konnte eine Verbesserung der Leistung feststellen.


----------



## deccpqcc (12. Dezember 2008)

- normale keepraids ruckeln wie reikwald-raids
- halbstündliche ctd
- pc schon 3 mal eingefroren seit 19 uhr
- hatte diese probleme vorher nicht

mein fazit:
performance erheblich schlechter geworden


----------



## DeeeRoy (12. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe von Patch zu Patch eine bessere Leistung in dem Spiel.

Muß dazu noch bemerken, daß ich in dem Spiel noch kein Addon seit der Beta benutzt habe.


----------



## Katalmacht (12. Dezember 2008)

bei mir läufts heut komischerweise beim keep raid grad mit ca 100 Leuten realtiv flüssig dafür aber beim rumrennen in Avelorn z.b rucklig was noch nie der fall war.


----------



## Reo_MC (12. Dezember 2008)

DeeeRoy schrieb:


> Ich habe von Patch zu Patch eine bessere Leistung in dem Spiel.
> 
> Muß dazu noch bemerken, daß ich in dem Spiel noch kein Addon seit der Beta benutzt habe.


dito.


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. Dezember 2008)

Geht doch alles wunderbar flüssig und im T3 RvR auf Erengrad ist auch grad bei Avelorn richtig die Hölle los!


----------



## MaRuLe (12. Dezember 2008)

DeeeRoy schrieb:


> Ich habe von Patch zu Patch eine bessere Leistung in dem Spiel.
> 
> Muß dazu noch bemerken, daß ich in dem Spiel noch kein Addon seit der Beta benutzt habe.




dito


----------



## Teal (12. Dezember 2008)

Versuch mal dieses Addon. Hat bei mir schon vor einiger Zeit viel geholfen. Hier wird das ganze Combatlog deaktiviert, was zu einer deutlichen Performancesteigerung führt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam28 (12. Dezember 2008)

Es funktionieren öfter Addons nach Patches nicht mehr richtig, was zu Problemen führen kann.
Man sollte also schon drauf achten welche Addons man hat.viele sind sehr nett, aber da schon lange kein Update mehr veröffentlicht wurde für manche bin ich nicht sicher ob ich denen noch trauen kann.


----------



## Churchak (12. Dezember 2008)

muss sagen nach dem heutigem patch läuft auf meiner vorkriegsmöhre WAR doch um einiges besser! ka aber 1.1a ist bisher der patch der bei mir WAR in sachen spielen um einiges runder laufen läst.


----------



## Torhall (12. Dezember 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Geht doch alles wunderbar flüssig und im T3 RvR auf Erengrad ist auch grad bei Avelorn richtig die Hölle los!



Jep Erengrad war Wahnsinn heut. ~4 Stunden Sakristei Averlorn verteidigt. Ich kann nich mehr..


----------



## Náyla. (12. Dezember 2008)

Die Performance ist so gut wie noch nie. *thumps up*


----------



## Andreas201078 (12. Dezember 2008)

nope die performance war bis zu dem crash heut gegen 17:00 traumhaft und seitdem ruckelt es wieder... lass stecken aus dem game wird nix mehr... jaja zeit geben blablaba irgendwann reichts auch mal... es ist echt nur ne scheiss beta version was wir hier spielen...


----------



## myadictivo (12. Dezember 2008)

ich merk subjektiv keine verbesserung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 einzig hat der client netterweise einfach von sich aus meine grafikeinstellung komplett auf lowest detail gestellt gehabt zum start und mich gleich angemockert als ich es von hand wieder umgestellt hab. langzeittests werden morgen folgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Náyla. (12. Dezember 2008)

Andreas201078 schrieb:


> nope die performance war bis zu dem crash heut gegen 17:00 traumhaft und seitdem ruckelt es wieder... lass stecken aus dem game wird nix mehr... jaja zeit geben blablaba irgendwann reichts auch mal... es ist echt nur ne scheiss beta version was wir hier spielen...



*winke*

Mach's gut. Die Performance IST traumhaft. Wenn aus dem Game nichts mehr wird... Ciao, werd dich _definitiv nicht_ vermissen.


----------



## Meshugga (12. Dezember 2008)

DeeeRoy schrieb:


> Ich habe von Patch zu Patch eine bessere Leistung in dem Spiel.
> 
> Muß dazu noch bemerken, daß ich in dem Spiel noch kein Addon seit der Beta benutzt habe.


dem kann ich nur zustimmen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noronion (12. Dezember 2008)

DeeeRoy schrieb:


> Ich habe von Patch zu Patch eine bessere Leistung in dem Spiel.
> 
> Muß dazu noch bemerken, daß ich in dem Spiel noch kein Addon seit der Beta benutzt habe.





dieser aussage muss ich beipflichten 


es ist immer besser geworden bei mir heute war es richtig gut, nix lags nichmal innerhalb der rvr gebiete beim sozusagen zonen , was ich bisher immer mit ca 10 sek einbüsen musste , alles super bis auf diese beiden servercrashes jetzt, heute nachmittag der mist und jetzt wieder, 

da scheinen die goa rechner mit der rechenleistung überfordert zu sein die jetzt bei soviel pvp aufkommt, ich mein jeder is jetzt im pvp in jedem t gebiet auf jedem server is pures gemetzel angesagt.


----------



## ~Odin~ (12. Dezember 2008)

Kann dem nur zustimmen. Erst bei kleinen Burgraids schon massive Lags gehabt. Und jetzt? Letzens Burgraid mit 2KTs gegen 2 andere KTs, alles auf High und es lief wunderbar flüssig.(ausser wenn alle Chosens da ihren "AOE-Axtschlag-Supereffekt-Boom" da casten xD, dann hats schon etwas geruckelt)


----------



## Andreas201078 (12. Dezember 2008)

Náyla. schrieb:


> *winke*
> 
> Mach's gut. Die Performance IST traumhaft. Wenn aus dem Game nichts mehr wird... Ciao, werd dich _definitiv nicht_ vermissen.



*gäääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääääähn* lasst euch mal was anderes einfallen, wie diese ewigen "machs gut" posts... aber was erwarte ich von irgendwelchen rotzlöffeln... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noronion (12. Dezember 2008)

du hast nach dem deines erachtens rotzlöfelposts 2 fundirte antworten bekommen, also spiel dich nich so auf, wer lesen und verstehehn kann is klar im vorteil.


----------



## Ohties (12. Dezember 2008)

also ich war grad auch im rvr unterwegs und habe meine einstellungen in bezug auf die grafik leicht angehoben.
fazit: meiner meinung nach läuft es flüssiger.

auch was animationen und sounds betrifft finde ich, dass der patch deutliche verbesserungen mit sich brachte. schade wenn's bei einigen nicht so ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nekromania (12. Dezember 2008)

Hat nochjemand Probleme ? Jetzt aktuell ? 23.24 Server Down ??
Bin gerade von Middenland geflogen, konnte 10 Minuten WAR nicht mehr starten - dann gings, wieder rein ... ähh aufeinmal stand ich ganz woanders ... und zupp wieder raus geflogen ... anderen Server probiert ... nix geht


----------



## Andreas201078 (12. Dezember 2008)

Noronion schrieb:


> du hast nach dem deines erachtens rotzlöfelposts 2 fundirte antworten bekommen, also spiel dich nich so auf, wer lesen und verstehehn kann is klar im vorteil.



ach hab ich 2 fundirte posts bekommen!? na denn... zeig mal wo... das hat nix mir aufspielen zu tun, nur kotzt es die leute an, wenn sich immer irgendwelche vollpfosten mit ihren billig argumenten zu wort melden... die meisten haben nunmal probs mit der performance und irgendwann darf man ja wohl erwarten das es besser wird, vorallem wenn es angekündigt wird... keine ahnung warum ich das überhaupt angesprochen habe, war doch klar das sich die kack fanbois wieder zu wort melden, mir ihren üblichen armseligen posts... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noronion (12. Dezember 2008)

ja down, denke wie in einem anderen treat schon geschrieben dases goa is die kake bauen und deren rechner nich das potenzial aufbringen können was mythic denen vorgibt, 

der patch kommt von den entwicklern diese erfüllen die bestimmungen für mehr pvp, das is auch passiert , die meisten die schreiben insgesamt können von beserer qualität auf höheren grafikeinstellungen berichten.

wie gesagt denke goa´s rechner sind scheiße, sry salop gesagt, aber warhammer an sich geht mit großen schritten voran, 

vieleicht sollten games workshop und mythic einen anderen europäischen ( kp wie das heist ) rechnerkonzern? support firma? keine ahnung , veruschen an land zu ziehen.


----------



## Náyla. (12. Dezember 2008)

Okay, Averland und Huss sind wieder online.


----------



## phossi80 (13. Dezember 2008)

Hm... also bei mir läuft es nun deutlich schlechter als vorher. Im open RVR hat sich nichts in Sachen performance geändert, dafür ruckelt es jetzt enorm in den normalen PVE Gebieten. 

AddOns nutze ich keine, daran kanns also nicht liegen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Churchak (13. Dezember 2008)

Ohties schrieb:


> auch was animationen und sounds betrifft finde ich, dass der patch deutliche verbesserungen mit sich brachte. schade wenn's bei einigen nicht so ist.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


oh ja! ka obs nur mir so geht aber ich find den sound den mein "nervokopter" nun macht richig gut gelungen.da fragt man sich schon warum ned gleich so.


----------



## Jarwid (13. Dezember 2008)

Ich glaub bei vielen hier ist der Wunsch der Vater der Gedanken. Versucht doch wenigstens mal objektiv zu bleiben. Ich kann keine Performanceverbesserung feststellen. Bei mir hat sich nichts verbessert, allerdings funktioniert Buffthrottle nicht mehr, daher ist es im SC und RVR jetzt etwas schlechter als vorher. Hoffentlich wird das Addon nochmal erneuert. Trotzdem finde ich den Patch Klasse. Heut war richtig was los im Open RVR und endlich taugt der Chat was

Gruß
jarwid


----------



## Tankrusher (13. Dezember 2008)

phossi80 schrieb:


> Hm... also bei mir läuft es nun deutlich schlechter als vorher. Im open RVR hat sich nichts in Sachen geändert, dafür ruckelt es jetzt enorm in den normalen PVE Gebieten.
> 
> AddOns nutze ich keine, daran kanns also nicht liegen...
> 
> ...






Jarwid schrieb:


> Ich glaub bei vielen hier ist der Wunsch der Vater der Gedanken. Versucht doch wenigstens mal objektiv zu bleiben. Ich kann keine Performanceverbesserung feststellen. Bei mir hat sich nichts verbessert, allerdings funktioniert Buffthrottle nicht mehr, daher ist es im SC und RVR jetzt etwas schlechter als vorher. Hoffentlich wird das Addon nochmal erneuert. Trotzdem finde ich den Patch Klasse. Heut war richtig was los im Open RVR und endlich taugt der Chat was
> 
> Gruß
> jarwid




Hm bei mir läuft es wie gesagt auch schlechter als vorher.Aber Jarwid schreibt ja das BuffThrottle nich mehr geht, was auch so mein Gedanke war, weil es ja keine verbesserung mit oder ohne gab.Nur die ganzen Antworten hier alles super läuft Spitze bringt uns nich weiter bei den es nich Spitze Läuft.
Also an irgendwas muß es ja liegen und ich meine Gelesen zu haben zu 100% Sicher sogar, das Sie das mit den Patch fixen wollten mit der Buff Abfrage, was den größteil des Geruckelts ausmachte.
Nur merke ich da rein garnix von, ausser das Buffthrottle nicht mehr geht und ich nun net Spielen kann Szeni RVR.
Ich werde ma das Addon versuchen mit dem Log aber glaube nich das es viel Bringt.
Und ich habe sonnst keine Addons, ausser zu das zur Ausblendung von den Kurzinfos auf der Schnelleiste.


----------



## joekay (13. Dezember 2008)

Hab mich heut im Land der Trolle erschrocken weil mir auf einmal eine 20 Mann Wb entgegen kam. Normalerweise wurde ich durch lags vorgewahrnt.

Bei mir hat sichs daher wohl verbessert, ich spiele aber nicht auf höchsten Einstellungen. Ich schau mir das ganze morgen nochmal an wenn mehr los ist.


----------



## Donnerbalken (13. Dezember 2008)

Waren im Reikland ca 60 vs 60 Spieler und es war nahzu ruckelfrei. Hab 4GB RAM.
Spiele ebenfalls ohne addons.
Festplatte defragmentieren hilft übrigens auch erheblich hab ich vorgestern festgestellt.

So nunmal zu den heuler hier.

Als beispiel: Ca. 20 leute sagen das dieser Patch die leistung des Games erheblich verbessert hat und 2 leute sagen: "bei mir nicht"  solltet ihr Euch gedanken machen. IMMER sind die anderen Schuld, nicht wahr? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.S. Übrigens hat sich noch keiner aus unserer 70 Mann starken Allianz gemeldet der probleme hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## phossi80 (13. Dezember 2008)

Donnerbalken schrieb:


> So nunmal zu den heuler hier.
> 
> Als beispiel: Ca. 20 leute sagen das dieser Patch die leistung des Games erheblich verbessert hat und 2 leute sagen: "bei mir nicht"  solltet ihr Euch gedanken machen. IMMER sind die anderen Schuld, nicht wahr?
> 
> ...




Gedanken mache ich mir schon ne ganze Weile über die Leistungseinbrüche bei meinem Rechner mit WAR. Nur bin ich da noch zu keiner Lösung gekommen. Das ist ja das Problem. 
Davon mal abgesehen habe ich weder rumgeheult, noch irgendjemandem die Schuld dafür gegeben, dass WAR bei mir anscheinend suboptimal läuft. 

Insofern: Wenn schon Kommentare von dir dazu kommen, dann bitte konstruktive, danke.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## extecy (13. Dezember 2008)

bufftrotle ist kein addone sondern eine script einstellung im spiel 
not


----------



## everblue (13. Dezember 2008)

Mittlerweile, auch wenn ich nicht wirklich nen freund von Goa bin, muss ich doch feststellen, dass die meisten performance Probleme rein vom eigenen System ausgehen.

Hab mal nen Test gemacht:

Hatte Auflösung 1680x1050 mit der ich, wenn mal mehr als 300 leute in 100 fuss gekämpft hatten schon den ein oder anderen lag hatte.

Dann stellte ich mal auf Fenstermodus um in 1024x768, jo mein Warhammer-Fenster war verdammt klein, aber ->

ABER hatte kein Lag keine Probleme mehr, also liegt es zum großteil am eigenen PC.

Tip: Macht Fenstermodus an und stellt die Auflösung runter, zwar ein kleineres Fenster aber bessere Performance.

Was euch dann zeigt, dass es nicht am Server liegt, denn dem Server ist es egal mit welcher Auflösung man spielt, das ist sache vom eigenen Rechner.


----------



## Náyla. (13. Dezember 2008)

> Was euch dann zeigt, dass es nicht am Server liegt, denn dem Server ist es egal mit welcher Auflösung man spielt, das ist sache vom eigenen Rechner.



NEIN! Du musst dich irren! Ich bin nie schuld, es MUSS der Server sein!!


----------



## Thurgom (13. Dezember 2008)

Also auch wenn das sicher einigen nicht gefällt.... Ich hab bis vor 2 Wochen noch auf einem Dreckrechner gespielt und es war furchtbar.
Jetzt habe ich endlich einen neuen Rechner und es läuft 1a... auch bei 150+ Leuten im oRvR


----------



## Tankrusher (13. Dezember 2008)

Donnerbalken schrieb:


> Waren im Reikland ca 60 vs 60 Spieler und es war nahzu ruckelfrei. Hab 4GB RAM.
> Spiele ebenfalls ohne addons.
> Festplatte defragmentieren hilft übrigens auch erheblich hab ich vorgestern festgestellt.
> 
> ...



Also deine Komentare kannst Dir echt sparen.(So nunmal zu den heuler hier.)

Ich heule hier nicht, sondern teile etwas mit, oder kannst das nichtmehr auseinander halten?
Oder ist es hier nicht möglich mal eine normale Diskusition zu führen ohne dämliche Komentare?
Das komische ist nur das vor dem PATCH alles lief und nach dem Patch nicht mehr aber klaro liegt am Rechner sicherrrr.
Es brauch nur wieder irgendein Promlem mit der Kompatibilität zu sein und dann wars das.
Es liegt nicht immer Zwingend am Rechner, nur weil es bei 20 Mann läuft und bei 3 nich.






extecy schrieb:


> bufftrotle ist kein addone sondern eine script einstellung im spiel
> not



Is das nicht völlig Banane ob Addon Script oder sonnst was?
Jeder weiß was gemeint is und Fertig.


----------



## Astravall (13. Dezember 2008)

Ihr habt aber schon die Patchnotes von 1.1 gelesen oder?
Mythic hat die aktualisierung der Buffs geändert für performance verbesserung ... klar dass Buffthrottle nun nimmer geht oder?



> Es wurden erhebliche Verbesserungen der Clientleistung beim Umgang mit Verbesserungsaktualisierungen vorgenommen.


( http://img.war-europe.com/syndic_img/news/...tch1_1a_DE.html unter Benutzeroberfläche -> Einstellungen und Leistungen ziemlich weit unten )

Sollte aber auch ohne nun gut laufen.

MfG Michael

EDIT: PS: Ich hatte zwar nicht wirklich ruckler aber auch bei mir läuft es flüssiger ... ich hatte Probs mit verscheidenen Zauberanimationen ... ein paar der neuen die  mit 1.0.6 gekommen sind  bremsen zwar immernoch die FPS bei mir ein aber dafür sind viele viele andere deutlich besser geworden.


----------



## Lunafire (13. Dezember 2008)

Ich nutze gut ein dutzend Add Ons und habe seit dem Patch deutlich bessere Performance. Gestern abend einmal einen Crash und der war Serverseitig.


----------



## exec85 (13. Dezember 2008)

Ich konnte bei mir auch keine Veränderung feststellen.
Allerdings habe ich jetzt mal alle Addons rausgeschmissen und warte nun bis die Server mich wieder testen lassen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber selbst wenn es sich um sagen wir mal 10 FPS verbessert haben sollte, ist es dennoch so, dass es seitens der entwickler noch eniges zu tun gibt an der Performance.
Zum Vergleich kann ich mit meinem System alles (Crysis, FarCry2, usw.) auf max details spielen mit durchschnittlich 90-100 FPS, dass ich dann bei WAR  im RVR gerade noch so auf 10-15 FPS komme frustet schon einwenig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ferifear (13. Dezember 2008)

Meine WAR Grafikeinstellungen wurden auf hohe Bildfrequenz als empfohlen eingestellt, was mich zum schmunzeln brachte. Wenn ich dann umstelle auf meine eigenen Einstellungen, kommt ja die Warnung das dies zu Problemen führen kann. Und siehe da es ruckelt mit den eigenen Einstellungen, und dass so schlimm wie noch nie. Liegt mit Sicherheit an der Hardware.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breitschwert (13. Dezember 2008)

Patch 1.1a ist bis dato der patch der WAR am besten getan hat.

Ruckler und lags sind weniger, oder garnicht mehr vorhanden.

Weiter so, die Effekte sind schon recht gut gelungen, und die Animationen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jarwid (13. Dezember 2008)

Ich wundere mich auch über so manchen hier. Warum ist es in diesem Forum nur so schwer möglich mal ne sachliche Diskussion zu führen. Warum artet es (fast) immer in gegenseitige Beschimpfungen aus? Spricht zumindest nicht für die Community


Zur Sache:

Wie ich weiter oben schon geschrieben hab, hat der Patch bei mir Performancemäßig kaum was verändert (allerdings lief WAR bei mir auch vorher schon ganz gut). Was bei mir gar nicht geht und was ich nicht verstehe ist das bei mir die Performance nur in Ostland (Land der Trolle auch, eigentlich die ganze Gegend rund um Mandreds Stellung) zusammenbricht. Alles andere läuft gut. Hab auch schon nen anderen Char auf anderen Server getestet, da wars das gleiche. Hat wer ne Ahnung woran das liegen könnte?

Grüße
jarwid


----------



## Klos1 (13. Dezember 2008)

Bis auf diverse Disconnects bin ich sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Exo1337 (13. Dezember 2008)

Niburu schrieb:


> Ich hab heut alle meine Addons deinstalliert (Squared etc.) und konnte eine Verbesserung der Leistung feststellen.



Ich muss ehrlich sagen, ich fände es verdammt geil, wenn die Programmierer sowas mit Absicht einbauen würden, dass das Spiel einfach anfangen würde zu laggen, sobald man zu viele AddOns installiert hat. Das wär einfach top 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jdf (13. Dezember 2008)

Exo1337 schrieb:


> Ich muss ehrlich sagen, ich fände es verdammt geil, wenn die Programmierer sowas mit Absicht einbauen würden, dass das Spiel einfach anfangen würde zu laggen, sobald man zu viele AddOns installiert hat. Das wär einfach top
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ist das eine Form von skurrilem Humor?

Mythic baut also erstmal ein extragroßes API für Addons ein (IIRC aktuell mehr als 500 Funktionen) - um dann im Gegenzug für Lags zu sorgen, wenn die Community diese nutzt?
Öhhmm - das kommt dir auch bei zweimaligem drüber-nachdenken nicht irgendwie unlogisch vor?

Alles klar dann, nix für ungut...


----------



## warri22 (13. Dezember 2008)

Jarwid schrieb:


> Ich wundere mich auch über so manchen hier. Warum ist es in diesem Forum nur so schwer möglich mal ne sachliche Diskussion zu führen. Warum artet es (fast) immer in gegenseitige Beschimpfungen aus? Spricht zumindest nicht für die Community



Das liegt hauptsächlich daran, dass fast alle von dem Schrott Age of Conan kamen und dachten Sie würden bei Warhammer eine neue Heimat finden. Dann haben sie das Spiel gestartet und gesehen, dass es technologische Steinzeit im Gegensatz zu Age of Conan ist. 

Da waren sie sehr sauer ...
und sind es heute geblieben. Ich würde fast von verbittert sprechen und sehr schnell reizbar.

Kommt zurück zu Age of Conan und werft Myths Game einfach in den Müll. AOC ist wirklich besser geworden und bietet jetzt echtes PVP und nicht dieses traurige skilllose Kinderpvp. Lasst wieder Köpfe rollen.


----------



## heretik (13. Dezember 2008)

warri22 schrieb:


> Kommt zurück zu Age of Conan und werft Myths Game einfach in den Müll. AOC ist wirklich besser geworden und bietet jetzt echtes PVP und nicht dieses traurige skilllose Kinderpvp. Lasst wieder Köpfe rollen.



Ah, Age of Conan, das Spiel für ERWACHSENE. Das seine Spieler dadurch lockt, dass es Blut, Titten und Gewalt in Massen gibt. Und dadurch nur für ERWACHSENE ist. Mit SKILL.

Dumm dass gerade Sachen für ERWACHSENE immer die schlimmsten Kiddys anziehen.


----------



## joekay (13. Dezember 2008)

Wurde gerade Zeuge wie ich bei etwa 50 Teilnehmern bei einer Burgbelagerung (im t2) nicht einen einzigen Ruckler hatte. Bei mir hat sich der Patch definitiv stark positiv auf die Performance ausgewirkt.


----------



## Kayone1 (13. Dezember 2008)

Seit dem Patch läufts bei mir noch Flüssiger. Früher habe ich immer ausgeglichene Grafikqualität gehabt. Heute kann ich immer hohe Qualität auswählen, mit Ausnahme von Burg-Raids


----------



## wh173y (13. Dezember 2008)

seit dem patch hat sich meine performance drastisch verschlechtert.
vor 1.1 hatte ich nie ruckler, seit dem patch ist teilweise diashow angesagt.

es passiert seit dem patch auch, dass ich an ladebildschirmen steckenbleibe und die abgelaufenen buffs/debuffs nicht mehr weggehen

an der hardware wirds nicht liege, die hat sich nicht verändert und an den addons glaube ich auch nicht (autobar, autoloot und squared)


----------



## joekay (13. Dezember 2008)

Ich sag mal was ich alles in letzter Zeit gemacht hab:

Hab die data.mvp umbenannt und vom patcher neu herunterladen lassen. Die hatte 14GB, jetzt 46MB.

Hab alle addons aktualisiert

Hab alle Platten defragmentiert

Hab den cache-ordner gelöscht

Hab die Grafik-Einstellungen angenommen, die WAR nach dem ersten starten (mit gelöschtem cache) vorgeschlagen hat

Nun läufts wie geschmiert


----------



## myadictivo (13. Dezember 2008)

myadictivo schrieb:


> langzeittests werden morgen folgen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


so grade mal für 2-3 stunden gezockt. es hat sich absolut nix getan. im open rvr ist immer noch ein geruckel jenseits von gut und böse. bezeichnent dürfte auch sein, dass mir in der zeit jetzt wieder 2-3x der rechner abgekackt ist. entweder komplett freez oder "nur" ein ctd. immer noch dat selbe mit hänger beim flugmeister oder halt auch mal der wälzer der einen nicht portet (netterweise aber den cd anzeigt danach).. diverse kleinere sachen wie fehlende anzeigen und co. top ! aber hauptsache es gibt nun lila krempel im orvr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Enos (13. Dezember 2008)

Müsste auch Grade Feststellen wie Scheiße das Game doch Läuft wenn echt so knapp 80 Leute auf einander Treffen. Wenn die da nichts ändert, wird das mit Warhammer mal überhaupt nichts, Massenschlachten ? Das ich nicht Lache, Ob ich Addons anhabe oder nicht bringt nichts. Ob ich Alles auf High Habe oder alles Auf Niedrig bringt nichts.

Wenn sich das nicht bald ändert ist es echt Schade um Warhammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rattenbart (13. Dezember 2008)

Ich erlebe eine eindeutige Verbesserung bei meinem Grenzwertsystem (Athlon XP 2600, AtI Radeon 9500, 1,5 GB RAM).
Vor dem patch dauerte es bei mir bis zu 5 Minuten bis ein Szenario geladen war - da gabs schon die ersten Toten, bevor ich überhaupt auf der Bildfläche erschien.

Jetzt - fluff, wollte gerade Kaffee aufsetzen, Baum pflanzen, Haus bauen etc. - nix da! Szenario war geladen...

Performance im Szenario subjektiv gut bis flüssig (da nicht wirklich verwöhnt bislang)
Performance im PVE und ORVR sehr gut bzw. erträglich (eingedenk des PC-Fossils)

Nun patch ich WAR auf meinem neuen Rechner, mal sehen - Q9450, HD4850, 4GB RAM - wird sicherlich unspielbar sein, hrhr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rorret (13. Dezember 2008)

warri22 schrieb:


> Das liegt hauptsächlich daran, dass fast alle von dem Schrott Age of Conan kamen........................--->>
> ........................
> ..........Kommt zurück zu Age of Conan und werft Myths Game einfach in den Müll. AOC ist wirklich besser geworden und bietet jetzt echtes PVP und nicht dieses traurige skilllose Kinderpvp. Lasst wieder Köpfe rollen.



hä? klein wenig verwirrt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## myadictivo (15. Dezember 2008)

gibts eigentlich einen bekannten EAX fehler ? mir ist das spiel am wochenende überdurchschnittlich oft abgeraucht. sehr viele freezes, wobei dann manchmal kurz vorher der ton einigermaßen komisch rüber kam. ich spiele seit dem ich das spiel habe mit den EAX einstellungen auf on. zum test hatte ich sie gestern dann mal abgestellt und afaik danach keine probleme mehr. subjektiv waren auch die ruckler im orvr weg. 

langzeittests werden mal wieder folgen, wäre aber doch schon komisch. meine soundkarte hat eigentlich noch nie probleme gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gortek (15. Dezember 2008)

Subjektiv habe ich auch das Gefühl, dass die allgemeine Performance besser geworden ist.
Was jedoch nach wie vor sehr, sehr, sehr, seeeeeeeeehr Scheisse ist, dass die Zonenen im T4 immer wieder kurz vor der 2. Torsprengung abrauchen und die Kampagne dann zurückgesetzt wird.
Altdorf einzunehmen ist unmöglich und das finde ich absolut Inakzeptabel.
Man spielt ein Spiel um die gengerische Hauptstadt zu infiltrieren und dann kommt man nie dazu, weil Reikwald dauernd Crasht. Zum wiederholten Mal haben wir es gestern geschafft zu locken und wurden immer wieder vom Serveradmin durch einen Zonencrash besiegt (ob der Ordnung spielt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Habe dem Support auch schon geschrieben, wie alle aus der Gilde und dass der Endcontent nicht spielbar ist wird sich spätestens in wenigen Wochen mit zahlreichen Abgängen bemerkbar machen, denn die Geduld der meisten ist bald zu Ende.
So langsam denken die meisten, dass es nicht an der Programmierung sondern an GOA's Servern liegt, kA, jedoch wie angesprochen, werden leider viele das tolle Spiel aufgrund unspielbarem Endcontent quittieren oder zumindest ne Pause bis zur Beseitigung einlegen.

Cheers


----------



## Ichweissnichts (15. Dezember 2008)

Die Performance ist aus meiner Sicht noch einmal etwas besser geworden.
Allerdings stellt WAR jetzt nach jedem Start meine Grafikeinstellungen mit der Begründung herunter, mein System sei angepaßt worden, um mir ein schöneres Spielerlebnis zu ermögliche......

Vollkommen überflüssig irgendwie  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skathloc (15. Dezember 2008)

Náyla. schrieb:


> *winke*
> 
> Mach's gut. Die Performance IST traumhaft.


Dem kann ich nicht zustimmen, habe am Samstag bei nem Burgraid(T2, also keine großen Spielerzahlen) immer als ich den Aufgang zum Burgherrn hochgegangen bin brutale FPS-Einbrüche gehabt, am Sonntag aber nicht mehr. Außerdem hat es teilweise ziemlich stark geruckelt, ich hatte im RVR kaum über 30fps. Das Maximum waren kurzzeitig 40 in einer Burg auf Minimalsteinstellungen Und mein PC ist keine alte lahme Krücke sondern 4 Monate alt (C2D E8400, Asus Striker II, GTX260OC, 4GB DDR2-Ram 667 (lässt sich nicht auf 800 stellen ohne CPU Taktung zu erhöhen), Auflösung 1680*1050, Vista Ultimate 64). 
Im PVE läufts bei mir auf Maximaleinstellungen je nach Gebiet mit durchschnittlich 40-50fps, mit Minimaleinstellungen hingegen nur mit 45-60fps, und die 5-10fps mehr sind nicht gerade viel dafür dass er eigentlich kaum was berechnen muss.
Selbst während der BETA lief das Spiel flüssiger!

Geportet wird allerdings keiner mehr, das ist schon mal eine Verbesserung der Performance. Spielabstürze hatte ich noch nie.




Náyla. schrieb:


> Wenn aus dem Game nichts mehr wird... Ciao, werd dich _definitiv nicht_ vermissen.


Dem kann ich aber zustimmen.


----------



## Selor Kiith (15. Dezember 2008)

Ah da ist schon wieder einer... "Bäääh ich hab NUR 30 FPS" mehr kannst du mit deinem Lahmarschigen Auge sowieso nicht erkennen, alles andere ist lediglich perfekte Einbildung... wenn du über 25 hast läuft es wunderbar flüssig...
Das einzige was du mit einer höheren FPS Zahl erreichst ist, dass wenn mal die Performance einbrechen sollte, dass du das dann nicht so ganz mitkriegst...


----------



## Skathloc (15. Dezember 2008)

Dummerweise tut sie ja genau dass wenn es drauf ankommt!!!

Hab ich irgendwo gesagt dass ich mehr als 25fps sehen kann? Ich habe damit nur sagen wollen dass die Performance in keinster Weise traumhaft ist! Auf dem PC laufen selbst sachen wie Crysis auf very high größtenteils flüssig. Und Crysis hat bekanntermaßen bessere Grafik und einen totalen Hardwarehunger.

Also hör auf die Leute dumm anzumachen nur weil sie ne andere Meinung haben als du.


----------



## Astravall (15. Dezember 2008)

Irgendwie komisch ... seit ich das Ganze verfolge meckern irgendwie nur Nvidia-Besitzer über performance. Kann das sein? Oder bilde ich mir das ein?

MfG Michael


----------



## ErebusX (15. Dezember 2008)

Astravall schrieb:


> Irgendwie komisch ... seit ich das Ganze verfolge meckern irgendwie nur Nvidia-Besitzer über performance. Kann das sein? Oder bilde ich mir das ein?
> 
> MfG Michael




Kann ich nicht bestätigen, da ich Nvidia habe und nicht mecker. ^^


----------



## Jarwid (15. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab GeForce8800 GTS und bin nur "mittelglücklich". PVE usw. läuft meist flüssig, Burgraids usw. sind nur auf minimalen Grafikeinstellungen akzeptabel spielbar. Ostland ist bei mir unakzeptabel rucklig <- ich glaub das liegt an den vielen Bäumen, wenn ich schräg von oben auf meinen Char sehe und so die meisten Bäume ausblende läufts gut


----------



## Náyla. (15. Dezember 2008)

NVidia GeForce 9600 GSO, auch keinerlei Probleme hier.

Aber ich fürchte ich brauche neuen Arbeitsspeicher, 1 GB ist veraltet derzeit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gortek (15. Dezember 2008)

Jarwid schrieb:


> Ich hab GeForce8800 GTS und bin nur "mittelglücklich". PVE usw. läuft meist flüssig, Burgraids usw. sind nur auf minimalen Grafikeinstellungen akzeptabel spielbar. Ostland ist bei mir unakzeptabel rucklig <- ich glaub das liegt an den vielen Bäumen, wenn ich schräg von oben auf meinen Char sehe und so die meisten Bäume ausblende läufts gut



Habe auch eine 8800 GTS und keinerlei Probleme mit der GraKa.
War erst vorgestern in Ostland mit nem Twink, keine Probleme.
Also liegt es wohl an anderem.

Cheers


----------



## Jarwid (15. Dezember 2008)

Gortek schrieb:


> Habe auch eine 8800 GTS und keinerlei Probleme mit der GraKa.
> War erst vorgestern in Ostland mit nem Twink, keine Probleme.
> Also liegt es wohl an anderem.
> 
> Cheers



Hm, mit welcher Auflösung spielst du denn und hast du alles auf hoch oder minimum?
Hast du AA usw. an?

Gruß
jarwid


----------



## Pente (15. Dezember 2008)

Astravall schrieb:


> Irgendwie komisch ... seit ich das Ganze verfolge meckern irgendwie nur Nvidia-Besitzer über performance. Kann das sein? Oder bilde ich mir das ein?
> 
> MfG Michael



Also ich hab trotz Nvidia keine Probleme mit der Performance.

Was einige mal ausprobieren sollten: bei Einstellungen gibt es unter Kamera die Option "Spieler ausblenden". Der Haken dort ist automatisch gesetzt. Deaktiviert das mal. Diese Option sollte ursprünglich die Performance verbesser indem sie Spieler die weiter entfernt sind ausblendet. Das Problem bei großen Schlachten ist, dass dadurch die ganze Zeit massig Spieler aus-/eingeblendet werden und das drückt die Framerate dann doch schon enorm. Viele Spieler mit denen ich nun geredet habe hatten nach deaktivieren dieser Option eine deutlich bessere Performance und außerdem hat man damit dann im RvR nicht mehr den Effekt, dass Spieler scheinbar aus dem Nichts "aufploppen".

Hoffe das hilft dem ein oder anderem von euch.


----------



## Jarwid (15. Dezember 2008)

Das klingt gut. Werd ich heut Abend gleich mal probieren. Danke für den Tipp


----------



## Nofel (15. Dezember 2008)

Bei mir ist es nurnoch am Ruckeln. War vor dem Patch nicht so!!!

Geht doch bitte alle wieder aus dem RvR raus, da gibt es nichts zu sehen. Vorher hat es schon bei 100 Leuten angefangen zu ruckeln jetzt erst bei 400 also für mich ist das ne deutliche Verbesserung. Was aber irgendwie bei mir nicht richtig läuft ist der AE vom Chosen. 40 Leute und ein Chosen macht das gehen bei mir die Frames stark nach unten. Sonst ist das bei keinem Effekt so und alle ausstellen ist auch keine Lösung. 

Aber der Patch hat wirklich viel gebracht.


----------



## DeeeRoy (15. Dezember 2008)

Pente schrieb:


> Was einige mal ausprobieren sollten: bei Einstellungen gibt es unter Kamera die Option "Spieler ausblenden". Der Haken dort ist automatisch gesetzt. Deaktiviert das mal. Diese Option sollte ursprünglich die Performance verbesser indem sie Spieler die weiter entfernt sind ausblendet.



Das Häkchen hat null Auswirkung auf meine Performance. 

Ich glaube, bei diesem "Spieler ausblenden" ist der eigende Char gemeint. Wenn ich mit der Kamera an meinen eigenden Char ran gehe, blendet er langsam aus, wenn dort ein Haken drin ist und wenn der Haken raus ist, blendet der eigende Char nicht aus.

Finde die Option merkwürdig, wenn ich in einem Onlinespiel andere Spieler ausblenden könnte...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Kann mich natürlich auch irren...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heretik (15. Dezember 2008)

DeeeRoy schrieb:


> Ich glaube, bei diesem "Spieler ausblenden" ist der eigende Char gemeint. Wenn ich mit der Kamera an meinen eigenden Char ran gehe, blendet er langsam aus, wenn dort ein Haken drin ist und wenn der Haken raus ist, blendet der eigende Char nicht aus.



Ich hab den entsprechenden Link gesucht, aber genau so ist es. Keinerlei Auswirkungen auf Fremdchars, deswegen steht die Option auch unter "Kamera".

Interessanterweise läuft das Spiel bei mir weit flüssiger, seit ich alle Einstellungen außer Schatten und Licht auf Max sowie im Grafikkartenmenü AA und anisotropisch auf Max gestellt habe. Muss ich nicht verstehen, ist aber so.


----------



## Enos (15. Dezember 2008)

Ferifear schrieb:


> Meine WAR Grafikeinstellungen wurden auf hohe Bildfrequenz als empfohlen eingestellt, was mich zum schmunzeln brachte. Wenn ich dann umstelle auf meine eigenen Einstellungen, kommt ja die Warnung das dies zu Problemen führen kann. Und siehe da es ruckelt mit den eigenen Einstellungen, und dass so schlimm wie noch nie. Liegt mit Sicherheit an der Hardware.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




WIe Empfohlen? Entscheidet Das Game nu wie mann einstellen Solle? Oder gibbet da ne Versteckte Optionen wie bei anderen Games, das er anhand Der Hardware, Die Grafik und so einstellt?


Hab alles Auf Hoch.Mal läuft es gut mal echt Übel, Hab 40fps und komischerweise in der Nächsten Sekunde unter 10 Oo. Schon Komisch.


----------



## Garet Jax (16. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

wäre nicht ein möglicher Ansatz, die Performance zu erhöhen, DX9 anstatt Dx10 zu verwenden - somit also diverse grafische Hardwarefresser auszuschalten und das Spiel somit ein wenig "abzuspecken". Normalerweise wollte es möglich sein bei Vista DX10 neben DX9 zu installieren und dann Warhammer auch nur mit DX9 laufen zu lassen.

Bei Crysis z.B. war das so möglich.

Ich selber habe nämlich auch die Probleme dass ich mit meinem System (Turion TL64, HD2600, 4GB Ram, Vista Home 32) im PvE und in Scenarios keinerlei Ruckeln wahrnehmen kann, aber in Keepraids mit <50 Leuten dann, isbesondere im Keep beim Burgherrn, das Spiel nahezu unspielbar wird.

Grüße

Garet Jax


----------



## rosabuffed (16. Dezember 2008)

Viele sagen, dass die Performance mit Patch 1.1 besser geworden ist und sie jetzt endlich lagfrei massenRVR machen können. Bei mir ist es keinen Deut besser geworden bei den Burgraids, unabhängig davon ob ich in die Masse schaue oder gegen die wand (bin heiler). Aber ich will mich deshalb nicht beschweren. Lags bei Massen-Schlachten gibt es auch bei anderen Spielen, warum sollte es WAR besser machen.

Worüber ich mich beschwere ist, dass es UNFAIR ist, dass andere lagfrei spielen können und ich nicht. Natürlich habe ich keine Chance gegen einen Gegner wenn sich meine Cast-zeiten durch Lags verdoppeln, Tastendrücke nicht funzen und wenn ich nur eine Diashow sehe (nein es liegt nicht am rechner, graka, internet....)

Deshalb: Wenn schon Lags, dann bitte GLEICHE LAGS FÜR ALLE!


----------



## Gwarosch (16. Dezember 2008)

rosabuffed schrieb:


> Worüber ich mich beschwere ist, dass es UNFAIR ist, dass andere lagfrei spielen können und ich nicht. Natürlich habe ich keine Chance gegen einen Gegner wenn sich meine Cast-zeiten durch Lags verdoppeln, Tastendrücke nicht funzen und wenn ich nur eine Diashow sehe (nein es liegt nicht am rechner, graka, internet....)
> 
> *Deshalb: Wenn schon Lags, dann bitte GLEICHE LAGS FÜR ALLE!*



genau, und jeder der mehr geld verdient als ich und sich nen besseren rechenr leisten kann, muss ab sofort die differenz unserer gehaelter an mich ueberweisen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ErebusX (16. Dezember 2008)

Garet schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wäre nicht ein möglicher Ansatz, die Performance zu erhöhen, DX9 anstatt Dx10 zu verwenden - somit also diverse grafische Hardwarefresser auszuschalten und das Spiel somit ein wenig "abzuspecken". Normalerweise wollte es möglich sein bei Vista DX10 neben DX9 zu installieren und dann Warhammer auch nur mit DX9 laufen zu lassen.
> 
> ...




WAR ist weder Crysis, noch nutzt es DX10.


----------



## Jarwid (16. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab ne GeForce 8800 GTS und auch bei mir hats bei Burgenraids (trotz geringer Grafikdetails) ordentlich geruckelt.

Ich hab nun mal mit nHancer (extra für nVidia Karten gemacht) das Anti-Aliasing auf 2x Multisampling und auch die Anisotrope Filterung auf 2x runtergesetzt. Vorher hatte ich beides auf 4x. Optisch macht das bei mir keinen wirklich sichtbaren Unterschied, aber die Performance stieg gewaltig. Kann jetzt mit allem auf max. spielen, bei größeren Raids setzte ich auf mittlere Grafikeinstellungen zurück. Auch die Probleme die ich in Ostland aufgrund der vielen Bäume hatte sind weg.

Grüße
jarwid


----------



## Gortek (16. Dezember 2008)

Jarwid schrieb:


> Ich hab ne GeForce 8800 GTS und auch bei mir hats bei Burgenraids (trotz geringer Grafikdetails) ordentlich geruckelt.
> 
> Ich hab nun mal mit nHancer (extra für nVidia Karten gemacht) das Anti-Aliasing auf 2x Multisampling und auch die Anisotrope Filterung auf 2x runtergesetzt. Vorher hatte ich beides auf 4x. Optisch macht das bei mir keinen wirklich sichtbaren Unterschied, aber die Performance stieg gewaltig. Kann jetzt mit allem auf max. spielen, bei größeren Raids setzte ich auf mittlere Grafikeinstellungen zurück. Auch die Probleme die ich in Ostland aufgrund der vielen Bäume hatte sind weg.
> 
> ...



Das ist doch mal ein guter Lösungsansatz. Das Tool kannte ich noch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Danke.

Cheers


----------



## Woodspirit (16. Dezember 2008)

Jarwid schrieb:


> Ich hab ne GeForce 8800 GTS und auch bei mir hats bei Burgenraids (trotz geringer Grafikdetails) ordentlich geruckelt.
> 
> Ich hab nun mal mit nHancer (extra für nVidia Karten gemacht) das Anti-Aliasing auf 2x Multisampling und auch die Anisotrope Filterung auf 2x runtergesetzt. Vorher hatte ich beides auf 4x. Optisch macht das bei mir keinen wirklich sichtbaren Unterschied, aber die Performance stieg gewaltig. Kann jetzt mit allem auf max. spielen, bei größeren Raids setzte ich auf mittlere Grafikeinstellungen zurück. Auch die Probleme die ich in Ostland aufgrund der vielen Bäume hatte sind weg.
> 
> ...



Ähm, eigentlich wollte ich hier heute meinen Rechner mal posten, hab aber den Zettel vergessen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber ich ahbe dieselbe Grafikkarte wie Du. Ich hab auch tierische Probleme, sobald ne Menge Spieler rumlaufen, oder viele Effekte auftauchen (Bsp. Feuerakademie). Ist dieses nHancer ein Programm? Wo gibts das? Was muß ich tun?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (16. Dezember 2008)

_ Hier gibts das Programm 

PS : Wollte nur mal schaun obs funktioniert ^_^_


----------



## Woodspirit (16. Dezember 2008)

painschkes schrieb:


> _ Hier gibts das Programm
> 
> PS : Wollte nur mal schaun obs funktioniert ^_^_



Danke fürs Googeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber hast ja Recht, hätte ich auch selber machen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (16. Dezember 2008)

_Hehe , war so zwar nicht gemeint , aber gut.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Btt : Also ich hab von Anfang an keinerlei Probleme mit WAR.. keine CTD , keine Ruckler/Low-FPS oder sonstiges.. :/

CPU : CD2 E8400 
GPU : Xpertvision/Palit 4870 1GB
RAM : 4GB GEIL (DDR2-800)
BS : Vista Home Premium 64bit_


----------



## Jarwid (16. Dezember 2008)

Woodspirit schrieb:


> Ist dieses nHancer ein Programm? Wo gibts das? Was muß ich tun?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das Programm gefunden hast du ja schon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Im Prinzip ist es ganz simpel, einfach ein Profil für WAR erstellen (also mit der war.exe verknüpfen) und die gewünschten Einstellungen vornehmen. Diese sind alle ausführlich erklärt. Ich hab anfangs wie bekloppt den Speicherknopf gesucht. Speichern ist nicht notwendig, jede Änderung wird direkt im Treiber gespeichert. WAR kannste dabei laufen lassen, die Änderungen wirken sich sofort aufs Spiel aus. Dadurch kannst du schön die Auswirkungen deiner Einstellungen aufs Game betrachten.

Viel Spass


----------



## Woodspirit (16. Dezember 2008)

Danke, ich werde es heute abend mal ausprobieren!


----------



## Garet Jax (17. Dezember 2008)

Hi Ihr,

also ich habe eine Lösung für meine Ruckelorgien gefunden. Es mag sein, dass das schon vielen nekannt ist und nix Neues darstellt, aber wieso nicht einfach mal posten.

Nachdem ich auch diverse AddOns eingesetzt, Grafikkarten- und Spieleinstellungen ohne jeden nennenswerten Erfolg vorgenommen habe und auch jegliche Treiber neu und aktuelle aufgesetzt habe, habe ich als Vista-Nutzer einfach mal DirectX 9.25, zu finden in einem November-Update bei Microsoft oder hier:

http://www.chip.de/downloads/DirectX_13002926.html

aufgespielt.

Danach war alles gut. So gut wie kein Geruckel mehr - die Grafik sieht allerdings etwas anders aus. Evtl. liegt es daran dass das Directx 10 immer die 9er-Version emuliert hat. Keine Ahnung. Aber das hat endgültig geholfen. Auch in Burgraids und sogar beim Burgherren konnte ich jetzt Ziele anvisieren und das Spiel bleib spielbar.

Evtl. hilft es ja. Viel Glück.

Grüße

Garet Jax

Ach ja, ich habe eine Asus F3Ka-Notebook mit:

Turion TL64
4 GB Ram 667 MHz
HD 2600 
Vista 32 Home


----------



## Astravall (17. Dezember 2008)

Ja das kann durchaus was helfen ... ich werd das DX9.25 vielleicht heute Abend auch mal ausprobieren auf meinem XP-System. Vielleicht bekomm ich da noch die kleineren Performanceeinbrüche bei ganz speziellen Zaubereffekten in den Griff. Ansonsten läuft WAR ja nun wirklich ausgezeichnet bei mir auf 1920x1200 ohne AA.

Ich find so Aussagen sowieso interessant wenn man fragt 'Hast du denn das aktuelle DirectX drauf?' und als Antwort kommt 'Natürlich DirectX 9.1c ist drauf'. Wenn man aber überlegt wie lange es DX9.1c schon gibt und wieviele Updates (alle 2 Monate gibts von Microsoft da ein update) dann wird einem schwindelig. DX9.1c ist eben nicht gleich DirectX 9.1c darum hab ich auch immer wenn ich einen neues Spiel gekauft habe, erst mal das aktuelle DirectX 9.1c installiert welches auf der CD mit dabei war. So bin ich sicher dass ich nen funktionierenden Stand für das Spiel hab. Oft genug wurden dabei jede menge Dateien ausgetauscht ... der DX-setup kopiert ja nur neue Versionen was man schön in der Status-Anzeige des setups sieht.

MfG Michael


----------



## Jarwid (17. Dezember 2008)

Garet schrieb:


> Nachdem ich auch diverse AddOns eingesetzt, Grafikkarten- und Spieleinstellungen ohne jeden nennenswerten Erfolg vorgenommen habe und auch jegliche Treiber neu und aktuelle aufgesetzt habe, habe ich als Vista-Nutzer einfach mal DirectX 9.25, zu finden in einem November-Update bei Microsoft oder hier:
> 
> http://www.chip.de/downloads/DirectX_13002926.html



Ich bin verwirrt, DirectX 9.25 ist vom November 2008. Ich dachte DirectX 10 (das hab ich drauf) ist das aktuellste? Das ist doch aber schon älter als vom November!? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Kann mich mal wer aufklären? Kann ich obiges 9.25 auch nutzen? Ohje  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Grüße
jarwid


----------



## Elindir (17. Dezember 2008)

Wenn ich als Vista User jetzt den DX9.25 Installiere, habe ich in anderen Spielen nun auch nur noch DX9 oder ist die DX9 auf Vista eine zusätzliche installation für Spiele die noch auf DX9 zugreifen wollen, und dies von DX10 emuliert bekommen?

Und wieso bietet dann WAR bei der Installation an, DX10 zu installieren, anstat das verwendete DX9? Denke WAR unterstütz sowol DX9 als auch DX10, ist aber nur eine Vermutung.

BTW zu dem AA einstellungen die Performace bringen sollen. Eure GraKa wird von WAR sowieso nicht ausgenutz. WAR ist nicht Grafikkarten lastig, sondern alles andere (CPU, RAM usw)
Habe eine GeForce 280 (beste immo der GeForce) und es Ruckelt trotzdem im ORvR recht heftig. Ob ich jetzt AA2 oder AA16Q habe, spielt nicht so ne Rolle. Merke jedenfalls keine FPS einbussungen. (ok vieleich bei AA16Q, aber jedenfalls zwischen 2 und 8 ist kein Unterschied)


----------



## Astravall (17. Dezember 2008)

Jarwid schrieb:


> Ich bin verwirrt, DirectX 9.25 ist vom November 2008. Ich dachte DirectX 10 (das hab ich drauf) ist das aktuellste? Das ist doch aber schon älter als vom November!?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



DX10 läuft nicht auf Windows XP darum ist ein DX9.25 als aktualisierung sicher nicht doof 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. DX10 gibts halt nur für VISTA.

EDIT: @ Elindir: Irgendeinen Sinn muss es haben, sonst würde als unterstüzte Betriebsysteme nicht VISTA explizit mit auftauchen bei DX9.25 oder?

MfG Michael


----------



## Nofel (17. Dezember 2008)

Ist wie mit Office 2003 und 2007, beide sind für das gleiche da, funktionieren aber anders. Man muss sich entscheiden womit man Arbeiten möchte. 2003 kann etwas weniger ist dafür schneller und übersichtlicher und mehr Leute können damit umgehen. 2007 ist bunt, etwas langsamer und es kann nicht jeder.

DX9 ist wie DX10 bieten Schnittstellen zwischen Programmen und deinen PC an. Dx9 ist nicht ganz so umfangreich wie DX10 daher ist es auch teilweise schneller sieht aber nachher nicht so gut aus. War ist für DX9 programmiert worden deswegen braucht es DX9 und die Entwicklung geht noch immer weiter, deswegen sollte man es gelegentlich Updaten.

Nein DX9  und DX10 laufen bei Vista ohne Probleme nebeneinander her.


----------



## Elindir (17. Dezember 2008)

Astravall schrieb:


> EDIT: @ Elindir: Irgendeinen Sinn muss es haben, sonst würde als unterstüzte Betriebsysteme nicht VISTA explizit mit auftauchen bei DX9.25 oder?


Jo leuchtet ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber wenn dadurch zB. mein FarCry2 mit DX9 weiterläuft, lasse ich die Finger davon. Aber werde das trotzdem mal Testen, kann ja nicht sein, dass es mein DX10 "zerstört"


----------



## Gortek (17. Dezember 2008)

Astravall schrieb:


> DX10 läuft nicht auf Windows XP darum ist ein DX9.25 als aktualisierung sicher nicht doof
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Er hats ja drauf, also wird er auch vista haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Frage sollte vermutlich lauten: Installiere ich es einfach über das bestehende (update) oder muss ich erst das ältere DX 9/10 deinstallieren und dann das neuere DX 9 installieren? Wobei dann ja DX 10 fehlen würde, wenn man es für anderes benötigt.

Cheers


----------



## demoscha (17. Dezember 2008)

also ich glaube nicht, das das problem bei den rechnern liegt.
ich habe selbst im o rvr noch 30-40 frams. trozdem habe ich ruckler. die frameanzeige bleibt dabei aber völlig stabil. 
die selben "lags" hab ich auch, wenn meine festplatte stark  arbeitet. (neue gebiete in den arbeitsspeicher geschaufelt werden). die frames beiben immer stabil und sacken laut fraps nie unter 30. 

meine gegenmaßnahmen waren bisher:

ich lasse zaubereffekte nur noch von meinem char anzeigen.

schatten und effektgenauigkeit hab ich auf mittel gestellt.

sichtweite einen punkt zurück.

alles andere auf hoch.

aa 2x / as8x

mein rechner:
c2d e6750,2gb (667), 260gb ide, 9800gt.

es läuft eigendlich befriedigend. obwohl die  lags manchmal echt nerven und ich mir von meiner hardware da nen bischen mehr versprochen habe.

lasst den kopf nicht hängen. gegen aoc ist war wirklich super!
wird schon noch besser werden.


----------



## Astravall (17. Dezember 2008)

Gortek schrieb:


> Er hats ja drauf, also wird er auch vista haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Soweit ich weiss kann man auf VISTA beides installieren DX9 und DX10 ... je nachdem was das Spiel dann anfordert wird auch entsprechende Schnittstelle genutzt.

EDIT: Ah ich seh gerade hat jemand weiter oben ja auch geschrieben. Sorry.

MfG Michael


----------



## Elindir (17. Dezember 2008)

Astravall schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiss kann man auf VISTA beides installieren DX9 und DX10 ... je nachdem was das Spiel dann anfordert wird auch entsprechende Schnittstelle genutzt.


Hoffe du irrst dich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber danke, auf diese Antwort habe ich gewartet


----------



## Jarwid (17. Dezember 2008)

Nofel schrieb:


> Ist wie mit Office 2003 und 2007, beide sind für das gleiche da, funktionieren aber anders. Man muss sich entscheiden womit man Arbeiten möchte. 2003 kann etwas weniger ist dafür schneller und übersichtlicher und mehr Leute können damit umgehen. 2007 ist bunt, etwas langsamer und es kann nicht jeder.
> 
> DX9 ist wie DX10 bieten Schnittstellen zwischen Programmen und deinen PC an. Dx9 ist nicht ganz so umfangreich wie DX10 daher ist es auch teilweise schneller sieht aber nachher nicht so gut aus. War ist für DX9 programmiert worden deswegen braucht es DX9 und die Entwicklung geht noch immer weiter, deswegen sollte man es gelegentlich Updaten.
> 
> Nein DX9  und DX10 laufen bei Vista ohne Probleme nebeneinander her.



Hab ich vorhin nicht dazugeschrieben: Also ich hab Vista in der 64bit Version und entsprechend DirectX10, kann ich jetzt den obigen Downloadlink nutzen und mir dieses DirectX9.25 parallel draufhauen? WAR nutzt dann automatisch 9.25 oder immer noch 10? Woher weiss dann WAR welche DirectX version es nutzen soll?


----------



## Astravall (17. Dezember 2008)

Elindir schrieb:


> Hoffe du irrst dich nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich könnte das mal auf meinem VISTA-Laptop ausprobieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... also beschwören kann ich es nicht aber eine schnelle google-Suche bestätigte das. Also man liest überall dass VISTA beides parallel kann.

MfG Michael


----------



## Astravall (17. Dezember 2008)

Jarwid schrieb:


> Hab ich vorhin nicht dazugeschrieben: Also ich hab Vista in der 64bit Version und entsprechend DirectX10, kann ich jetzt den obigen Downloadlink nutzen und mir dieses DirectX9.25 parallel draufhauen? WAR nutzt dann automatisch 9.25 oder immer noch 10? Woher weiss dann WAR welche DirectX version es nutzen soll?



Also ich bin ja auch kein Experte aber im Prinzip kommt es darauf an welche Version das Spiel anfordert. Das Spiel muss ja die Grafikengine initialisieren und entsprechnd die DX9 oder DX10 Funktionen vom Betriebsystem anfordern.

MfG Michael


----------



## Skatero (17. Dezember 2008)

Also allgemein ist die Performance besser geworden, finde ich.
Jedenfalls kann ich jetzt Burgen usw problemlos erobern.


----------



## Nofel (17. Dezember 2008)

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/details...;displaylang=de

Hier bekommt man den Patcher direkt von MS. Sollte für alle Windows Versionen Funktionieren.

Ich verwende beide Versionen bei mir und es läuft besser als wenn nur DX10 installiert ist.


----------



## Enos (17. Dezember 2008)

Kleines Fazit..Hab die Tage mal Herr Der Ringe Online und Age of Conan gezockt.Wo die Grafik um Weiten Gewaltiger ist als in WAR, und es Läuft da auch Gewaltig Besser,Also sollen die sich mal Ranhalten und die Performance Erheblich verbessern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jarwid (17. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab jetzt unter Vista einfach mal DirectX 9.25 installiert was ohne Probleme funktionierte. Wenn ich mit "dxdiag" aber schaue wird mir immer noch DirectX10 agezeigt!? 

In WAR selbst ist mir optisch gar kein Unterschied aufgefallen. Die Performance war gut, aber es waren auch noch nicht viele Leute on. Insgesamt hab ich das Gefühl hat DirectX 9.25 bei mir nichts verändert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Garet Jax (2. Januar 2009)

Sorry, für die Totengräberei des Threads, aber ich habe evtl. noch eine mögliche Verbesserung für Leute, die unter Vista spielen.

Ich habe War jetzt im XP SP2-Kompatibilitäsmodus gestartet - also die Verknüpfung so eingestellt und so eine drastische Verbesserung erhalten.

Das nur zur Info.


----------

